# Feeding locusts



## Rex_Grrrr (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi been a long time since I posted here but here I am back again 

I still have the same 2 T's as before a female rose hair and a male Mexican red knee and basically what I'm wanting to know is does anyone else find that their tarantulas just will not touch locusts at all?? I have read loads of times people saying only give them locust as a treat well, I buy a tub of locust as a treat every so often and they go to waste the spiders just check them out then walk off :/ 

Another thing I noticed is with meal worms if I buy a tub of mealworms they'll eat a few then start ignoring them until I change them onto crickets for a while the mealworms turn into beetles in the enclosure and the spider just ignores them aswell :/

You'd think with them been tarantulas they'd eat whatever came past like in the wild they wouldn't be able to be picky, so does anyone else find strange eating routines like this too??


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

locusts are not high in nutrition and unless fed huge amounts have a tendancy to cause problems due to gut bacteria. They're also armed with rather defensive legs which could easily inflict harm on your tarantula. And, IMO they are linked to DKS.
I don't use them, but perhaps if they are not fed well your tarantula have a way of knowing this, and therefore avoid them.

Roach or crickets make a much better diet.

Worms are great for protein, but a diet solely on them will be too much fat.


----------



## Rex_Grrrr (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeh I guess it's just tarantulas don't like locusts much and with the worms I mean like I'll give them about 2 worms the rest if the tub goes to waste, I find they do that with black crickets after eating quite a few but they seem to love brown crickets. Iv never fed my T's on Roaches do they tend to take to roaches well?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

exceptionally well and they are probably the highest in nutrients. Plus I find it rather odd that the lowest form of (accepted) food, is the highest price. If you have lots of Ts and lizards you might want to consider a roach colony, and save on your wallet.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> locusts are not high in nutrition and unless fed huge amounts have a tendancy to cause problems due to gut bacteria. They're also armed with rather defensive legs which could easily inflict harm on your tarantula. And, IMO they are linked to *DKS*.
> I don't use them, but perhaps if they are not fed well your tarantula have a way of knowing this, and therefore avoid them.
> 
> Roach or crickets make a much better diet.
> ...


:O You need to wash your mouth out with soap and water! :whip:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

no doubt some ppl will put up the same crap about lack of information because they havent read the information. It really doesnt matter what its called, the end result is the same, and if we discard the cause because of a name we're doing ourselves a disservice IMO


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I used locust when I first got my Ts and fed them fresh greens daily, never once had a problem and if I had to I would use them again (I hate crickets).


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Tbh I have fed locust for years now and crickets and roaches never had any of the problems others have, not saying that I don't believe or disagree with the whole connection between Locusts and Tarantulas.

Until this happens to me or I suspect the death of one of my Spiders connected to Locusts I have fed I will continue to use them.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> Tbh I have fed locust for years now and crickets and roaches never had any of the problems others have, not saying that I don't believe or disagree with the whole connection between Locusts and Tarantulas.
> 
> Until this happens to me or I suspect the death of one of my Spiders connected to Locusts I have fed I will continue to use them.


Sorry to go off topic slightly here.

How do you keep yours mate?

Do you get from Pet shop / Livefood place, or home breed?


----------



## Rex_Grrrr (Aug 1, 2008)

Can someone private message me a website that sells cockroaches as live food?? Pet shops don't seem to keep them


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Search out the classifieds or try The Roach Hut


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> Sorry to go off topic slightly here.
> 
> How do you keep yours mate?
> 
> Do you get from Pet shop / Livefood place, or home breed?



Hi yes well I get them from my local pet shop as and when required, keeping wise I have them in a large Faunarium egg crates for hiding or shelter, heated on a heatmat to 24c day and 5 degree drop at night fresh spring greens daily and a couple of centimeters of Bran.


----------



## bob109 (Jan 8, 2012)

e-bay


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Rex_Grrrr said:


> Hi been a long time since I posted here but here I am back again
> 
> I still have the same 2 T's as before a female rose hair and a male Mexican red knee and basically what I'm wanting to know is does anyone else find that their tarantulas just will not touch locusts at all?? I have read loads of times people saying only give them locust as a treat well, I buy a tub of locust as a treat every so often and they go to waste the spiders just check them out then walk off :/
> 
> ...


My Ts seem to love locusts just as much.. They'll snap anything up. 
Personally I don't like any sort of worms though because if they don't go for them straight away they just burrow. :\
You're Ts probably just don't like them??


----------



## Rex_Grrrr (Aug 1, 2008)

EffyDaydream said:


> My Ts seem to love locusts just as much.. They'll snap anything up.
> Personally I don't like any sort of worms though because if they don't go for them straight away they just burrow. :\
> You're Ts probably just don't like them??


Ohh that's the fun with mealworms the substrate moves and you see the tarantula dive down and pull a worm up lol but yeh I giess I just got 2 fussy spiders here lol


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Rex_Grrrr said:


> Ohh that's the fun with mealworms the substrate moves and you see the tarantula dive down and pull a worm up lol but yeh I giess I just got 2 fussy spiders here lol


Never seen mine do that! Would be cool to watch though... Maybe my guys are too lazy! :lol2:


----------



## Rex_Grrrr (Aug 1, 2008)

I haven't just seen but heard aswell got woken up during the night by them doing that lol you see the substrate move and the T's front legs moving to feel the substrate then they dive down and pull up a worm I found it amazing how they know exactly where the worm is lol


----------

